# Looking for a plushie designer



## Slushie9 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi. This is my first post here, so if it's in the wrong spot, please let me know so I can take it down and put it somewhere better. Anyway, I'm looking for someone to craft a plushie of my avali character, Kolami. The size would be about a foot and a half from tail to nose, maybe a little smaller.


----------



## oappo (Jul 13, 2020)

You might want to ask  in the Art Sales and Auctions section.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 20, 2020)

Budsies looks like a good option, if you want a professional company!

Custom Stuffed Animals of Art, Custom Plush Dolls | Budsies

MarbledKitsu also has done them, but might not be active now!

Userpage of MarbledKitsu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## VX666 (Jul 21, 2020)

There used to be a lot of good realistic plush makers on etsy but the site hasn't been working for months.


----------



## yuckytheartist (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey i do plushies ! Dm on insta for more information ! yuckytheartist or putre_productions !


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 13, 2021)

yuckytheartist said:


> Hey i do plushies ! Dm on insta for more information ! yuckytheartist or putre_productions !


I think you're a year too late. lol


----------



## yuckytheartist (Oct 14, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I think you're a year too late. lol


Upps sorry im new here so u dunno how it works haha


----------

